# WTF!! Airtel now counts Download + Upload in FUP Calculation?



## eggman (Dec 9, 2011)

I have airtel connection of 1mbps with 15gb limit, from last one year.
Usually i hit the limit on 20th - 25th day.
From last two months I was getting hit the 15gb withing first weeks and it was shocking. So I download a tracking s/w and wanted to see what is going on !!

Now i noticed that they are counting Download + Upload as the limit of data transferred , as opposed to Download , as it was earlier. Anyone facing this problem ?
Coincidentally I also re allocated to a new place and this has been happening after the reallocation !!

Can there be any connection ??
It's a wired connection, so I doubt about data stealing !
I'm from bangalore Btw !

I am getting this thing disconnected as soon as I get Act Broadband!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 10, 2011)

Why do you even use Yairtel? It's a moronic company.


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2011)

Stop using Yaartel.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 10, 2011)

I am using Wi5 broadband in Chennai and my plan is 992 pm with unlimited data transfer, no FUP limits. It is wireless, but the speed is very stable. They also provide outdoor units if you are using a desktop and need to connect to your ethernet port.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 10, 2011)

lywyre said:


> I am using Wi5 broadband in Chennai and my plan is 992 pm with unlimited data transfer, no FUP limits. It is wireless, but the speed is very stable. They also provide outdoor units if you are using a desktop and need to connect to your ethernet port.



yh me too thinking of getting the same with 1 mbps unlimited plan without fup


----------

